# Servosteller mit Sicherheitsfunktion ohne CE-Kennzeichnung



## V-Pixel (28 März 2017)

Hallo liebe Mitglieder,
ich habe einen aktuell recht schwierigen Fall bei dem ich etwas Unterstützung gebrauchen könnte.

Wir möchten von Firma A (aus dem gleichen Konzern) einen Servosteller beziehen - welcher von Firma A selbst hergestellt und bis dato nicht einzeln in Verkehr gebracht wurde. 
Er wurde also nur für die eigenen Serienanlagen gebaut.

Nun möchten wir (Firma B) diesen ebenfalls verwenden. Es gibt allerdings weder CE-Kennzeichen noch ein TÜV-Zertifikat über die enthaltenen Sicherheitsfunktionen da ja bis dato der Regler nicht als "Sicherheitsbauteil" gehandhabt wurde.

Da ein CE-Kennzeichen auf die schnelle nicht so einfach zu bekommen ist, ist meine Frage welche Möglichkeiten sonst noch bestehen.
Eine Einbauerklärung scheidet nach kurzer Recherche aus, weil der Servosteller nicht unter die Maschinenrichtlinie sondern in die Niederspannungsrichtlinie fällt, und dort gibt es sowas wie eine Einbauerklärung scheinbar nicht.

Habt ihr eine Idee was Firma A uns zur Verfügung stellen muss damit wir auf der sicheren Seite sind und im Fall der Fälle keine Probleme bekommen? 

Vielen Dank vorab und liebe Grüße
V-Pixel


----------



## Blockmove (28 März 2017)

Wenn es für das Ding keinerlei sicherheitstechnischen Kennwete und Angaben gibt, dann bleibt dir im Prinzip fast nur das sichere Wegschalten der Netzspannung und ggf. das sichere Steuern einer Motorbremse.
Sichere Geschwindigkeit, sicherer Halt, sichere Richtung kannst du durch externe Sicherheitsbaugruppen bzw. Steuerungen (z.B. Pilz PNOZmulti oder ähnliches) in Verbindung mit einem sicheren Geber ergänzen.
Ist halt eine Frage ob sich das rechnet.
Das Einhalten der Niederspannungsrichtlinie ist eine andere Sache.

Persönlich würde ich schlichtweg die Finger von dem Teil lassen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Knaller (28 März 2017)

Moin
Wie kann dann so etwas in Verkehr gebracht werden.   Wenn diese Teile verbaut wurden gibt es eine Einbauerklärung.   Da die Regler zusammen mit Antrieben zu Bewegungen in der Maschine führen muss da eine Risiko Bewertung durch geführt werden 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## V-Pixel (28 März 2017)

Erstmal Danke für Eure Antworten.
Das mit dem wegschalten der Lastspannung war auch meine erste Idee, aber es ist halt eine Uralt Methode die mir nicht wirklich gefällt.



> Persönlich würde ich schlichtweg die Finger von dem Teil lassen.


Das wäre mir auch am liebsten, so einfach ist es aber leider nicht 



> Wie kann dann so etwas in Verkehr gebracht werden.


Nun, zu aller erst -> Die Maschine wurde in Verkehr gebracht, das ist richtig - der Servosteller an sich aber nicht, hier unterscheidet die Norm..
Der Regler wurde für einen bestimmten Performancelevel entwickelt, es wurde allerdings nie von extern überprüft was meiner Meinung nach nicht richtig ist.

Eine Einbauerklärung gibt es wie gesagt nicht, das Teil fällt unter die Niederspannungsrichtlinie, und eine Einbauerklärung - soweit ich weiß - unter die Maschinenrichtlinie.

Die Maschine wiederum fällt in die Maschinenrichtlinie, da hier - wie du schon sagst - Bewegungen mit Antrieben gesteuert werden.. Aber hier geht es primär um den Regler.
Meine Frage ist eben, war mir Firma A zur Verfügung stellen muss - eine Einbauerklärung funktioniert an dieser Stelle scheinbar nicht, muss es dann ein CE Kennzeichen sein?

Euch einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Safety (28 März 2017)

Hallo,
wenn ich das mit dem A und B richtig verstanden habe, will Dir A einen Umrichter liefern und Du sollst sagen welche Richtlinien!?
Nach meiner Ansicht muss der Hersteller, MRL, EMVRL, NRL nicht da Anhang I 1.5.1 der MRL greift, so wie das auch SEW macht.
http://download.sew-eurodrive.com/download/pdf/90023nn10_DE.pdf
Wenn Du das alles nicht bekommst dann musst Du das alles nachholen.


----------



## V-Pixel (28 März 2017)

Hallo Safety,
genau richtig, ich muss ihnen mitteilen was sie im Prinzip zu tun haben damit wir den Regler stressfrei einsetzen können.

Beißt sich Anhang I 1.5.1 nicht irgendwie mit dem Anwendungsbereich der NRL (elektr. Betriebsmittel; AC zw.  50-1000V; DC zw. 75-1500V)?
In einem Safetyvortrag habe ich grob mitgenommen dass die MRL nur noch greift sobald eine - nicht durch menschliche Kraft erzeugte - Bewegung stattfindet, das ist beim Servoregler aber doch nicht der Fall?

Wird in der Konfo von SEW auch die Sicherheitsfunktion - bspw. STO betrachtet, und muss dann nicht auch irgendwo der PL draufstehen?

Vorab vielen Dank!


----------



## Typson (29 März 2017)

Also wenn deine Firma A eine Maschine mit diesem Regler in Verkehr gebracht hat, dann muss Firma A auch im Zweifelsfall nachweisen, dass der Regler CE-Konform ist -> nicht missverstehen, dafür braucht der Regler kein gesondertes CE-Kennzeichen, das erhält er letztendlich durch die CE-Konf.bewertung der Gesamtmaschine.

Jetzt, da der Regler "MRL Artikel 2 - gesondert in Verkehr gebracht wird" ist er ein Sicherheitsbauteil. Es sei denn du hast keine "MRL Anhang V - 4. Logikeinheiten zur Gewährleistung der Sicherheitsfunktionen.", also (STO,SLS, o.ä.).

Hier eine verständliche Erläuterung dazu:
https://www.weka-manager-ce.de/masc...em-sicherheitsbauteil-definition-und-grenzen/


> Dieses Sicherheitsbauteil ist dann in Sachen CE-Kennzeichnung wie eine Maschine zu behandeln. Das bedeutet, der Hersteller muss
> 
> ein Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren abschließen,
> dieses Verfahren dokumentieren,
> ...



Mit dem nicht zu missachtenden Nachwort:


> Beachten Sie, dass diese formaljuristischen Kriterien keine Aussage  treffen über den Grad der Sicherheit, die Zuverlässigkeit oder die  tatsächliche Eignung eines Sicherheitsbauteils für die jeweilige  Maschine.



Demnach muss (anscheinend) ein Hersteller keine Angaben zu PL, MTTFd usw. machen. Da man solche Geräte dann allerdings schlecht einsetzen kann, machen es wohl die meisten.


----------



## V-Pixel (29 März 2017)

Hallo Typson,
vielen Dank für die Antwort! 
Wie weißt denn Firma A im Zweifelsfall nach dass der Regler CE-Konform ist, MUSS dieser dazu beim TÜV o.ä. zertifiziert werden, oder würde dazu auch eine eigene Risikobeurteilung reichen? Anders kann man den Nachweis ja nicht erbringen denke ich.



> Demnach muss (anscheinend) ein Hersteller keine Angaben zu PL, MTTFd usw. machen. Da man solche Geräte dann allerdings schlecht einsetzen kann, machen es wohl die meisten.



Im Prinzip kann man so ein Gerät ohne PL, MTTFd ja gar nicht einsetzen, oder wie sollte man das später bspw. im Safexpert/Sistema bewerten?


----------



## Safety (29 März 2017)

Hallo,
ich gehe von MRL aus da Sicherheitsbauteil.


----------



## Knaller (29 März 2017)

Moin
Muss man mit der Bezeichnung Sicherheitsbauteil nicht aufpassen ? 
Mir wurde bei einem Vortrag erklärt : Bei Sicherheitsbauteilen müssen alle Unterlagen in allen EU Sprachen vorliegen. Bedienungsanleitung, Typenblatt, Einbauanleitungen usw.   Bei dem Begriff "Sichere  Bauteile" gilt das mit der Dokumentation nicht. 
??????
Gruß Herbert

Reine Bedienungsanleitung müssen in allen EU Sprachen vorliegen.  Deshalb gibt es bei vielen Firmen den Begriff "Bedienungsanleitung " nicht mehr.
Wird dann mit dem Begriff Applikationsbeschreibung tituliert.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## stevenn (29 März 2017)

Knaller schrieb:


> Muss man mit der Bezeichnung Sicherheitsbauteil nicht aufpassen ?
> Mir wurde bei einem Vortrag erklärt : Bei Sicherheitsbauteilen müssen alle Unterlagen in allen EU Sprachen vorliegen. Bedienungsanleitung, Typenblatt, Einbauanleitungen usw.   Bei dem Begriff "Sichere  Bauteile" gilt das mit der Dokumentation nicht.
> ??????


ein Sicherheitsbauteil ist eine Maschine (siehe Anwendungsbereich MRL) und deswegen müssen die Unterlagen gemäß MRL erstellt werden. Wenn du ein allgemeines Produkt herstellst, welches du in Italien verkaufen willst, dann muss die BA auch in italienisch sein. Was der Begriff "sichere Bauteile" soll, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Was will man damit ausdrücken?


----------



## oliver.tonn (29 März 2017)

Hallo,
ich mische mich hier mal ein, auch wenn ich von der eigentlichen Thematik keine Ahnung habe. Soweit ich den TE richtig verstanden habe sind die Firmen A und B Töchter ein und desselben Konzerns, wobei Firma A besagten Umrichter bisher nur selber einsetzte und B diesen jetzt einsetzen will oder muss. Diesen Punkt, dass es sich dabei quasi um das selbe Unternehmen handelt vermisse ich jedoch im Laufe dieser Diskussion immer mehr. Ist denn in diesem Fall die Situation tatsächlich genauso als würde es sich um zwei unabhängige Unternehmen handeln?


----------



## stevenn (29 März 2017)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Soweit ich den TE richtig verstanden habe sind die Firmen A und B Töchter ein und desselben Konzerns, wobei Firma A besagten Umrichter bisher nur selber einsetzte und B diesen jetzt einsetzen will oder muss. Diesen Punkt, dass es sich dabei quasi um das selbe Unternehmen handelt vermisse ich jedoch im Laufe dieser Diskussion immer mehr. Ist denn in diesem Fall die Situation tatsächlich genauso als würde es sich um zwei unabhängige Unternehmen handeln?


du musst doch als Firma B nachweisen ob deine eingebauten Teile i.O. sind und den Gesetzen und Richtlinien entsprechen. Wie das dann aussieht ist etwas anderes. Meiner Meinung nach ganz klar- wie zwei unabhängige Unternehmen zu behandeln.
Siemens baut z.B. Schütze und Schaltschränke. Sollen die jetzt keine Nachweise und Datenblätter für die Schütze beilegen wenn sie einen Schaltschrank bauen, weil sie doch der Hersteller von beiden sind?


----------



## oliver.tonn (29 März 2017)

stevenn schrieb:


> Siemens baut z.B. Schütze und Schaltschränke. Sollen die jetzt keine Nachweise und Datenblätter für die Schütze beilegen wenn sie einen Schaltschrank bauen, weil sie doch der Hersteller von beiden sind?


Wenn ich den TE richtig verstanden habe war das bisher genauso als nur Firma A den eigenen Umrichter in den eigenen Maschinen eingesetzt hatte, wobei er nichts zur Doku, sondern nur zur CE-Kennzeichnung schrieb.


----------



## Typson (29 März 2017)

V-Pixel schrieb:


> Wie weißt denn Firma A im Zweifelsfall nach dass der Regler CE-Konform ist.


In dem Fall, dass die Firma A ja keinen Regler, sondern die  koplette Maschine verkauft und darauf CE-K. macht, ist der Regler selbst  kein Sicherheitsbauteil nach MRL. Das ist aber dann ein gefundenes  Fressen für den Staatsanwalt wenn mal was passiert. Und dann wird  vermutlich ein sehr umständliches Gutachten erstellt, um zu überprüfen  ob da der Fehler herkam und dadurch jemand verletzt wurde. Mit dem  EInsatz eines eingekauften, zertifizierten Reglers geht die  Verantwortung auf den Regler-Hersteller über und der Maschinenhersteller  ist sauber.



V-Pixel schrieb:


> Im Prinzip kann man so ein Gerät ohne PL, MTTFd ja gar nicht einsetzen,  oder wie sollte man das später bspw. im Safexpert/Sistema  bewerten?


Du kannst Ihn zwar einsetzen, aber nicht  nachweisen, dass er sicher ist... also im Endeffekt nützt er dir nicht  viel, ist halt aber billig.




oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Ist denn in diesem Fall die Situation tatsächlich genauso als würde es sich um zwei unabhängige Unternehmen handeln?


Also wichtig ist, ob der Regler in "Verkehr gebracht wurde". Sobald irgendwo Geld fließt oder ein Gefahrenübergang stattfindet wurde er auf jeden Fall in Verkehr gebracht. Also wenn Firma B eine Filiale von Firma A ist und ggf. die gleiche Handelregisternummer haben (-> halt ein und die selbe GmbH), dann würde ja nichts in Verkehr gebracht (!hier gibts aber noch mehr Kriterien!). Dann könnte man genauso mit dem Regler arbeiten und muss sich im Zweifelsfall mit dem Staatsanwalt deswegen auseinandersetzen wie Firma A.


----------



## V-Pixel (29 März 2017)

Vielen Dank für die rege Beteiligung. 
Die Firmenkonstellation ist so dass Firma A in einem nicht EU-Land sitzt, Firma B jedoch in Deutschland - deshalb denke ich sind es ganz klar verschiedene Unternehmen, obgleich sie im selben Verbund agieren.
Der Regler wird zudem von Firma A gegen ein gewisses Endgeld bezogen, deshalb denke ich das hier das "in verkehr bringen" auf jeden Fall greift.

Da sie jetzt ausschließlich an uns als Deutsche Firma vertrieben werden, würde die Konfo + Bedienungsanleitung in deutsch ausreichen.
Was mir neben der Konfo noch fehlt, ist ein Dokument wo die Kenndaten erwähnt werden müssen, wie etwa der PL oder MTTFd.. - wird das auch auf der Konfo oder in der Bedienungsanleitung angegeben, oder gibt es dafür ein extra Dokument?


----------



## Typson (29 März 2017)

Das müsste dann in das Datenblatt rein bzw. in die Betriebsanleitung o.ä.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht genau wie die Hersteller den MTTFd-Wert bei einem neuen Produkt ermitteln, was du ja jetzt machen müsstest. Hier ein Link zum selber lesen:
http://www.maschinen-sicherheit.net/07-seiten/3600-mttf-berechnen.php

Um den PL zu ermitteln müsste man sich die Hardware und SRESW (Software) der Sicherheitsschaltungen anschauen. Hier gibt es ja klare Vorgaben nach DIN EN ISO 13849 (Systemarchitektur, Programmierrichtlinien, usw.)

Wenn diese US-Firma die Regler in Europa vertreiben möchte, egal an wen, dann sollten sie diese Sachen mal machen... sonst hast du die volle Verantwortung dafür, da du ein Produkt ohne CE verbaust.


----------



## V-Pixel (29 März 2017)

Okay, das werde ich einfach so weitergeben.
Die Werte sowie die Verantwortung muss ich nicht übernehmen. Wenn die erforderlichen Dokumente nicht zur Verfügung gestellt werden können, dann wird das Bauteil abgelehnt.

Ich muss nur mitteilen was wir alles benötigen damit wir Safe sind.
Du schreibst "da ich ein Produkt ohne CE" vertreibe. Das hat es ja auch nicht wenn nur eine EG-Konformitätserklärung mitgegeben wird, welche ja ausreichend wäre - oder?

Wisst ihr auch ab wann bspw. so ein Zertifikat (Seite 112) nötig ist? https://download.beckhoff.com/download/document/automation/twinsafe/ax5805_ax5806de.pdf


----------



## Typson (29 März 2017)

V-Pixel schrieb:


> Du schreibst "da ich ein Produkt ohne CE" vertreibe. Das hat es ja auch nicht wenn nur eine EG-Konformitätserklärung mitgegeben wird, welche ja ausreichend wäre - oder?


EG (Europäische Gemeinschaft) ist nur das deutsche Wort für das französiche CE (Communauté Européenne). Ist also genau das Selbe 



V-Pixel schrieb:


> Wisst ihr auch ab wann bspw. so ein Zertifikat (Seite 112) nötig ist? https://download.beckhoff.com/download/document/automation/twinsafe/ax5805_ax5806de.pdf



Google mal nach "Sicherheitsbauteil Baumuster"... ich geh mal davon aus, dass das gemacht werden müsste (ohne jetzt weiter recherchiert zu haben).


----------



## V-Pixel (30 März 2017)

Das aktuell größte Thema ist derzeit noch, ob es "gesondert in Verkehr gebracht wurde" wenn es zwischen Firmen die im gleichen Konzern agieren vertrieben wird.
Hat da jemand eine verlässliche Aussage, eventuell sogar mit Quelle?

Ich habe nur diese Aussage gefunden:

_"[FONT=&quot]Im Rahmen der energieeffizienten Gestaltung von Elektronikprodukten hat sich die EU im Rahmen ihrer Ökodesign-Richtlinie (2009/125/EG) auf eine einheitliche Definition des „Inverkehrbringens“ energieverbauchsrelevanter Waren geeinigt. Demnach werden diese dann in den Verkehr gebracht, wenn sie erstmalige entgeltlich oder unentgeltlich auf dem Gemeinschaftsmarkt zur Verteilung oder zur Verwendung in der Gemeinschaft bereitgestellt werden, wobei die Vertriebsmethode ohne Belang ist."

[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]Das würde ja dagegen sprechen meine ich..[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot][/FONT]_


----------



## stevenn (30 März 2017)

nimm doch die MRL selbst:
_„Inverkehrbringen“ die *entgeltliche oder unentgeltliche *erstmalige
Bereitstellung einer Maschine oder einer unvollständigen
Maschine in der Gemeinschaft im Hinblick auf ihren
Vertrieb oder *ihre Benutzung;*_
oder den Leitfaden:
_Eine Maschine gilt als in Verkehr gebracht, wenn sie erstmals in der EU
bereitgestellt wird. Die Maschinenrichtlinie gilt daher für sämtliche neuen
Maschinen, die in der EU in Verkehr gebracht oder in Betrieb genommen werden,
und zwar unabhängig davon, ob diese Maschinen in der EU oder außerhalb der
EU hergestellt werden._


----------



## Typson (30 März 2017)

Also ich würde mal davon ausgehen, dass der Regler damit in Verkehr gebracht wird, da die US-Firma ihn nicht als Teil einer Maschine verkaufen. Da du wahrscheinlich jetzt 3 Stück Regler kaufst, ist das in Verkehr gebracht. Würdest du 1 Stück Maschine kaufen, in der 3 Regler verbaut sind, dann wird die gesamte Maschine in Verkehr gebracht und brauch CE-Konformität, die Regler an sich aber nicht.


----------



## V-Pixel (30 März 2017)

Super! Ich habe die Geschichte auch noch bei PILZ angefragt, die sehen das genauso. Es zählt nicht ob der Regler von Tochterfirma zu Tochterfirma verkauft wird, sondern ob er einzeln oder in einer Maschine enthalten (mit CE) gekauft wird. Sobald der Kauf mit einem Kaufbeleg dokumentiert werden kann, ist dieser eigenständig in Verkehr gebracht.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------

